# Shyte! Some people have personal oceans!



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey likes his Africans


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

WOW..







I only dream of having set-ups like that one day! Can you imagine have a shoal of p's in those tanks instead of cichlids?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

User : ADC_Aquatics, from www.monsterfishkeepers.com

535gallon Acrylic tank




























Rest of his pics are here

Peckoltia
450gallon Malawi Tank









More pics here

And here is my tank


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Ashdavid's from mfk
1850g acrylic cichlid tank


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

ill post more later LOOL























































man is this guy lucky or what!!!!!!!!!

THE OWNER


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

1850g dedicated to cichlids!







Gotta go with Northern Natives or a massive community of small fish IMO.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

R1_Ridah from MFK
600 gallon
View attachment 88845

View attachment 88846


tigerfangs from MFK
900 gallon


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.spitfirechallenge.ca/monster_ta...of_insanity.htm

heres a link


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Those are some huge tanks,nice pics, keep them coming.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Ted's www.anythingfish.com
2,400 outdoor aquarium


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

mauls said:


> Ted's www.anythingfish.com
> 2,400 outdoor aquarium


LMAO...that just funny!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

what a waste.. those r all like $2 fish in huge ass tanks, except for the africans.. 
if i had a tank that big, only thing i would do is..
SW reef
SW predator/shark tank
asian aro tank
or 100 caribe shoal..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

jiggy said:


> what a waste.. those r all like $2 fish in huge ass tanks, except for the africans..
> if i had a tank that big, only thing i would do is..
> SW reef
> SW predator/shark tank
> ...


I disagree, out of your choices, i'd only do a sw reef, and an asian aro tank. Forget a shark tank, where you can only have 1 fish, and forget a 100 caribe shoal, to me it would get old seeing 100 of the same fish every day.

Heres another guy with a huge ass sw reef tank, im sure many of you have seen this.

Spaz









Lot of pics here


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

mauls said:


> what a waste.. those r all like $2 fish in huge ass tanks, except for the africans..
> if i had a tank that big, only thing i would do is..
> SW reef
> SW predator/shark tank
> ...


I disagree, out of your choices, i'd only do a sw reef, and an asian aro tank. Forget a shark tank, where you can only have 1 fish, and forget a 100 caribe shoal, to me it would get old seeing 100 of the same fish every day.

Heres another guy with a huge ass sw reef tank, im sure many of you have seen this.

Spaz









Lot of pics here
[/quote]

Ya that tank is bad ass.

Personally, I would have a biotope of some kind...All SA...or maybe a bunch of northern lake muskie, pike and bass.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

50,000 DIY tank
This guy is crazy









This pic shows how big just a small section is
















Heres his filter setup









The whole DIY page located here


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

^^Mad mad props!


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

holy f*cking sh*t!! a 50,000 gallon DIY tank! imagine the f*cking $$$$$$$ for that!

it would suck so f*cking hard if he had a leak









i must admit that is by far the greatest thing put on this earth, i cant even imagine the water changes









love that albino giant ourami in that link


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dammmm Mauls u found some crzy tank pics


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

mauls likes are MONSTER


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

kingsnar said:


> holy f*cking sh*t!! a 50,000 gallon DIY tank! imagine the f*cking $$$$$$$ for that!
> 
> it would suck so f*cking hard if he had a leak
> 
> ...


he probably has a dedicated drain/sewer line just for that tank.. as well as dedicated water line for refilling


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> holy f*cking sh*t!! a 50,000 gallon DIY tank! imagine the f*cking $$$$$$$ for that!
> 
> it would suck so f*cking hard if he had a leak
> 
> ...


he probably has a dedicated drain/sewer line just for that tank.. as well as dedicated water line for refilling
[/quote]

Really? We figured he had a 25 foot Python hooked to his bathroom sink


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

wow this is a pretty sweet topic. i love these monster tanks!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

armac said:


> holy f*cking sh*t!! a 50,000 gallon DIY tank! imagine the f*cking $$$$$$$ for that!
> 
> it would suck so f*cking hard if he had a leak
> 
> ...


he probably has a dedicated drain/sewer line just for that tank.. as well as dedicated water line for refilling
[/quote]

Really? We figured he had a 25 foot Python hooked to his bathroom sink








[/quote]

gee thanks asshole.. i hope u r reborn as a midget hitler in the gay part of israel and have a room mate with a 40inch c*ck.. u ***


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

armac said:


> holy f*cking sh*t!! a 50,000 gallon DIY tank! imagine the f*cking $$$$$$$ for that!
> 
> it would suck so f*cking hard if he had a leak
> 
> ...


he probably has a dedicated drain/sewer line just for that tank.. as well as dedicated water line for refilling
[/quote]

Really? We figured he had a 25 foot Python hooked to his bathroom sink








[/quote]

whew! he's lucky then if he has a python. i thought he would be doing it one 5 gallon bucket at a time.

if i had a monster tank (like under 1000gallons,lol) id do an african tank for sure. if it was a really big tank. id do a monster Tanganyika setup with emperor cichlids and sh*t.

or if it was a bit smaller id do a huge malawi tank. the colours are outstanding, and there's always action.

id get bored shitless of lots of piranhas in a week or two...i havent done saltwater so i wouldnt do a big one...yet


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

Puff said:


> holy f*cking sh*t!! a 50,000 gallon DIY tank! imagine the f*cking $$$$$$$ for that!
> 
> it would suck so f*cking hard if he had a leak
> 
> ...


he probably has a dedicated drain/sewer line just for that tank.. as well as dedicated water line for refilling
[/quote]

Really? We figured he had a 25 foot Python hooked to his bathroom sink








[/quote]

whew! he's lucky then if he has a python. i thought he would be doing it one 5 gallon bucket at a time.

if i had a monster tank (like under 1000gallons,lol) id do an african tank for sure. if it was a really big tank. id do a monster Tanganyika setup with emperor cichlids and sh*t.

or if it was a bit smaller id do a huge malawi tank. the colours are outstanding, and there's always action.

id get bored shitless of lots of piranhas in a week or two...i havent done saltwater so i wouldnt do a big one...yet








[/quote]

Soiunds like you love your Africans!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

man those guys are lucky and loaded.

DISELMACK has alot of nice tanks and they are pretty big.

When i get rich im gonna make a huge tank and make it either saltwater or pygos.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

a lfs by me has a multi thousand gallon reef. it's impressive, but just getting started. i'll swing by and get some pics if they'll let me some time.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

those are some really impressive pics there!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

If anyone is ever in Cincinnati, check out Aquatics & Exotics. 10,000 gallon shark tank. Two black tip reef sharks (i believe thats what they are called)


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> a lfs by me has a multi thousand gallon reef. it's impressive, but just getting started. i'll swing by and get some pics if they'll let me some time.


where is that sh*t at? i'll have to take a drive and look at it


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the big als by me has a 15,000 gallon shark tank. i think 3 reef sharks, and a freaking huge moray eel. the thing is thicker than any ive ever seen.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Not the biggest tank (a very modest 600 gallons), but I really like this one, as well as the inhabitants. Highlight would be the fact it's a padularium:































































More here: http://www.jost-borcherding.de/fischzucht_paludarium.htm (site is in German).


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

man this reef tank is HOT!!!!!!!




























more here
http://www.oregonreef.com/sub_gallery.htm

850 gallons WOW!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

INSANITY!


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Those people have some amazing tanks. I would love to have one but if that glass ever blew out it would ruin everything in your house, possibly even your neighbors!

They prob pay the fire dept to do water changes!


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Those people have some amazing tanks. I would love to have one but if that glass ever blew out it would ruin everything in your house, possibly even your neighbors!
> 
> They prob pay the fire dept to do water changes!


Check this one out. CLICK ME


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Those people have some amazing tanks. I would love to have one but if that glass ever blew out it would ruin everything in your house, possibly even your neighbors!
> 
> They prob pay the fire dept to do water changes!


Check this one out. CLICK ME





























[/quote]

That man has no price tag when setting up his tanks


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> man this reef tank is HOT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah!
Oregon all the way


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> That man has no price tag when setting up his tanks


Who is that guy...on one website I was at his name was all over the place. Is he a pro fish tank setter uper?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Basically...people pay him to set up planted "art" in thier houses. He knows FW plants in and out.

Scary thing is, I hear he's statred some coral tanks lately...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

4000 gallon shark tank WOW!!!!!!!!!

man those black tips r sweet


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ok that DIY tank...that wrap around wall tank...holy CRAP!!!! i would fill that thing and just sit there and THINK of the possibilities. my head would probably explode with excitment haha.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Check this one out. CLICK ME


Obviously that 50,000 gallon tank is the most insane, awesome, radical, wicked, sick, etc. tank I have ever f*ckin seen...However...I prefer the simple, yet modern look of the one above^

((( J2 )))


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

750g cichlid tank:

http://www.cichlidmadness.com/forums/index...e=post&id=16914

http://www.cichlidmadness.com/forums/index...showtopic=16215


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

mauls said:


> User : ADC_Aquatics, from www.monsterfishkeepers.com
> 
> And here is my tank


damn where is that aquarium


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

^^^^ I believe its somewhere like Japan


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

I was goin to say Florida, but if you look at the silhouttes of the people, they actually do look Japanese...anyone else see what I see?


----------

